# Garlic?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Is garlic toxic for dogs? Originally when we got our puppy I read that it was... so no problem... I'll stay clear of that. But now we're feeding a raw diet, and I read in the book I bought that it's good for them. So does anyone know which it is... good or bad? I know it's good for humans, so if it's not toxic I'd like to give it to Geddy on occassion.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know if it is or not, but I have seen it as an ingredient in some treats. I'd be curious about this too.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I supplement the Springtime garlic for our golden girls... as a bug repellant ( to lessen the need for the Advantix ). The Springtime is supposedly safer since the allicin (?) content is lessened. However, garlic can be toxic in very high doses and does work as a mild blood thinner, so discontinue several days before any surgical procedure. BTW, our autoimmune hemolytic anemia springer would never be given the garlic because of his disease. THere is quite a good section on garlic in "Natural Health Bible for Dogs & Cats" by Shawn Messonnier, DVM. Also, Springtime Inc., All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People, Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Vitamin C, Bioflavonoids, Biotin, Kelp, Dog Chewables, Minerals, Remedies, Herbal supplements, daily nutrients, joint health, anti-infla has info too.

I would imagine that the amount in treats would be negligible.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

i use fresh garlic when I cook Tinkerbell's stew. I've also read that it's only in high doses that it is bad.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> i use fresh garlic when I cook Tinkerbell's stew. I've also read that it's only in high doses that it is bad.


 
stew?? that sounds interesting...whats in it?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!! That sounds reasonable. "some" is o'kay but not "too much". Hmmmm... wonder at what point it become too much?? Like how much could I safely feed, so it would be of benefit?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Plants Poisonous to Dogs

Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog

Veterinary Information - Toxins that Affect Dogs

Cornell University Poisonous Plants Home Page

Check these out, they may help.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

It's in Innova Evo food and treats and they are a pretty respected company. It's probably like Jack Daniels for me, it's fine in moderation but too much is not a good thing, especially the next day.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I feed garlic to the dogs once and I'll NEVER do it again. I chopped it up all nice and small and mixed it with their food and their breath was HORRIBLE. I probably put in a little too much but it was bad when you have three dogs with garlic breath panting in your face.


----------

